# Steroid Underground Lab Busted in Manteca



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2012)

*Steroid Underground Lab Busted in Manteca*
_By Millard Baker _ ~ source

Local police have accused two men of manufacturing anabolic steroids in the heart of a community east of the Bay Area in California. Manteca, a city that fashions itself as the ???Family City??? but whose name means ???lard??? according to a literal translation from Spanish, was the apparent home of a steroid-producing underground laboratory (UGL).

Christopher Weise and David Brandow were arrested when the Manteca Police Department Street Crimes Unit (SCU) conducted a ???probation search???.  Weise was a convicted felon on probation status at the time of the raid. Manteca Police found anabolic steroids and steroid paraphernalia along with assorted weapons.
The SCU team seized two pounds of raw steroid powder shipped from Hong Kong, homebrew steroid conversion recipes, multiple empty glass vials, safety seals, holographic labels, rubber stoppers, crimp caps, syringes and empty gelatin capsules. The paraphernalia was used to convert the steroid powder into injectable steroids that were to be sold in 5 milliliter vials according to a spokesman for the Manteca Police Department.. The name of the UGL was not released by police investigators.
The United States Postal Inspection Office also assisted with the investigation. The agency presumably tipped off the police about an incoming package containing steroids.

Weise and Brandow were charged with the alleged production and the possession for distribution of steroids. Weise faced the additional charge of being a felon in possession of weapons. Police seized a semi-automatic rifle, hundreds of rounds of 9mm, .22, .223 and .45 caliber ammunition.

The duo was also implicated in the manufacture of Cialis and Viagra capsules. ???The Record??? newspaper concluded that these erectile dysfunction and sexual enhancement drugs were sold to steroid-using customers to ???counteract the testosterone-draining effects steroids have on the body???.

SCU Detective Paul Carmona told the media that the steroid investigation is ongoing as the department examines the contents of a hard drive from a laptop computer seized during the search.

Source:
Kahl, G. (April 18, 2012). Police seize stash of steroid making supplies, $7,000 plus weapon, ammo. Retrieved from Police seize stash of steroid making supplies, $7,000 plus weapon, ammo
The Record. (April 20, 2012). Manteca pair jailed after steroid operation uncovered. Retrieved from Manteca pair jailed after steroid operation uncovered | Recordnet.com


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 25, 2012)

ordering powders is dangerous business


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 25, 2012)

Also being a felon and having semi auto firearms isn't good either


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2012)

USA domestic or USA UGL production..not safe at all!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 25, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> USA domestic or USA UGL production..not safe at all!



IMO.. I would venture out to say that USA DOM and US UGL is a lot safer than out of the country pharm?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 25, 2012)

At least in US you actually receive your shit!!!


----------



## AmM (Apr 25, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> USA domestic or USA UGL production..not safe at all!



Why? Because one shop gets busted? This guy already had a red flag draped down the center of his house. Only international is safe like world pharma right? LMAO!


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 25, 2012)

And even affordable! 


ZING.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 25, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> USA domestic or USA UGL production..not safe at all!




yeah.. cept we don't deal with customs when buying domestic.

at least one of the guys in the story is a convicted felon who was on probation which IIRC, means the police can come search him whenever the fuck they want.

so taking that into consideration.. it was really really stupid of them to do this


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 25, 2012)

can you guys imagine how much worldpharma would cost if it was domestic?


10ml Test E 250mg/ml $450 lmao


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> can you guys imagine how much worldpharma would cost if it was domestic?
> 
> 
> 10ml Test E 250mg/ml $450 lmao


----------



## jitbjake88 (Apr 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> IMO.. I would venture out to say that USA DOM and US UGL is a lot safer than out of the country pharm?



very true bud... WP  takes no risk when all he slings are placebos, and according to some bunk dbol..


----------



## jitbjake88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> can you guys imagine how much worldpharma would cost if it was domestic?
> 
> 
> 10ml Test E 250mg/ml $450 lmao



WP= retarded prices. What fucktard would spend that kind of money on 1 vial.. And to top it off hope you receive it.


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

> The duo was also implicated in the manufacture of Cialis and Viagra capsules. “The Record” newspaper concluded that these erectile dysfunction and sexual enhancement drugs were sold to steroid-using customers to “counteract the testosterone-draining effects steroids have on the body



Sigh. gtfo!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

Sponsor bashing will get your account closed.
Thanks.



























....fuck that, carry on.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 25, 2012)

When he posts stupid bullshit like that he should be fair game.

I understand not letting people go after a sponsor, but he opened the fucking door.   

If you don't want your client to testify don't put him on the fucking stand.


----------



## gamma (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Grozny (Apr 26, 2012)

Its totally stupid to bash any domestic sources but we most admit that the market in the US is special from mostparts of the world, the generic domestic American market that is. Because the Law Enforcement is so unbelievable strict on PED's (performence enhancingdrugs) in street slang steroids, roids or anabolics the brands and sellersfluctuate more often than in other parts of the world.

One of my friend Ronny Tober have analysed several samples of US domestic gear he found that a major part of these domestic UG Lab used food-grade or even worse industrial-grade liquids in their finished solution cuz US law its incredibly strict and its almost impossible for these sources to buy  UPS oil without license. 



*UPS oil is neutralized and sterilized: neutralized means that doesnt contains the free fatty acids and many other elements that are not suitable for IM INJECTION.

*
*Vegetable kitchen oils is not neutralized so injections will hurt much more. Anyone can tell by smell a kitchen oil and a fruity smell oi*l.

The prices of the products went down and some labs want to be attractive to new potential buyers and start using low cost oils (carriers) and API's. In the picture Arachide oil food-grade.









Even in EU some cheaper operating UG labs use cooking oils and or nutritional oils instead of pharmaceutical grade oils-preservatives and co-solvents. But hé, if you want to buy gear at junk-prices what can you expect we saw this example from BIOGEN crazy prices with extremely low quality of gear.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 26, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Its totally stupid to bash any domestic sources but we most admit that the market in the US is special from mostparts of the world, the generic domestic American market that is. Because the Law Enforcement is so unbelievable strict on PED's (performence enhancingdrugs) in street slang steroids, roids or anabolics the brands and sellersfluctuate more often than in other parts of the world.
> 
> One of my friend Ronny Tober have analysed several samples of US domestic gear he found that a major part of these domestic UG Lab used food-grade or even worse industrial-grade liquids in their finished solution cuz US law its incredibly strict and its almost impossible for these sources to buy  UPS oil without license.
> 
> ...


This makes me feel good about almost 10 years of injecting domestic products...


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 26, 2012)

the cops in this photo appear to be quite proud of themselves ....and why wouldnt they be ....much less risky fucking with a gear manufacturer then to go after a meth lab or work a case against a murderous gang ....way ta go boys ....keep up the good work ....you have really helped us by taking these criminals off the streets .....i feel safer already!

snake


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2012)

I read about this to. 
I wonder what cauaed them to get busted. Someone snitch or did it get caufht up in customs.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

There are several online supply shops you can order domestic USP carrier oils at.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 26, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> I read about this to.
> I wonder what cauaed them to get busted. Someone snitch or did it get caufht up in customs.



Didn't it say the P.O. came by for a random search? They do that shit to me all the time


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 26, 2012)

Grozny said:


> cuz US law its incredibly strict and its almost impossible for these sources to buy  UPS oil without license.



Ok, ten seconds on Google finds U.S. sources for USP (not UPS) oil from medical suppliers with nothing more than a credit card.  Could you please cite the law requiring a license to purchse USP Oil without a license?


----------



## Grozny (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> There are several online supply shops you can order domestic USP carrier oils at.



once again its impossible to buy high quality of USP pharmaceutical oils without license and  especially in US u can only dream it.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 26, 2012)

Cops get free gear. Always.... fuckers...


WP=LMFAO.... under dosed completely over priced bs.

Carry on...


----------



## Grozny (Apr 26, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Ok, ten seconds on Google finds U.S. sources for USP (not UPS) oil from medical suppliers with nothing more than a credit card.  Could you please cite the law requiring a license to purchse USP Oil without a license?



u can also order through internet 1kg of ketamine in china but I doubt that us customs will let u get your parcel.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 26, 2012)

snakeskinz said:


> the cops in this photo appear to be quite proud of themselves ....and why wouldnt they be ....much less risky fucking with a gear manufacturer then to go after a meth lab or work a case against a murderous gang ....way ta go boys ....keep up the good work ....you have really helped us by taking these criminals off the streets .....i feel safer already!
> 
> snake





well i mean.. convicted felons with illegal weapons.. it's not _just_ about steroids here.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bullshit, I can buy a liter of USP cotton seed oil for $115.00.   I have done it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> sponsor bashing will get your account closed.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



hope finally some mods or admin can fixed it.. Thanks


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2012)

grozny said:


> its totally stupid to bash any domestic sources but we most admit that the market in the us is special from mostparts of the world, the generic domestic american market that is. Because the law enforcement is so unbelievable strict on ped's (performence enhancingdrugs) in street slang steroids, roids or anabolics the brands and sellersfluctuate more often than in other parts of the world.
> 
> One of my friend ronny tober have analysed several samples of us domestic gear he found that a major part of these domestic ug lab used food-grade or even worse industrial-grade liquids in their finished solution cuz us law its incredibly strict and its almost impossible for these sources to buy  ups oil without license.
> 
> ...






great post,all true!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2012)

Grozny said:


> once again its impossible to buy high quality of USP pharmaceutical oils without license and  especially in US u can only dream it.



bIG BIG TRUE!


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

Asia pharma is UGL


Big true


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

bIG BIG TRUE hoyle!! God see all


----------



## Onedeep0811 (Apr 26, 2012)

An expensive ass ugl at that. I can get human grade cheaper.


hoyle21 said:


> Asia pharma is UGL
> 
> 
> Big true


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> There are several online supply shops you can order domestic USP carrier oils at.



I found a few also, would you PM me the ones you know are safe brO/

Thanks


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 27, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> hope finally some mods or admin can fixed it.. Thanks


He was kidding Professor


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 27, 2012)

hate4theweak said:


> he was kidding professor




lmfao!!!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Prince said:


> The name of the UGL was not released by police investigators...SCU Detective Paul Carmona told the media that the steroid investigation is ongoing as the department examines the contents of a hard drive from a laptop computer seized during the search



Someone should try to find out the name of the ugl. And home computers need to have an auto destruct. 


This is a fun tool to have. 




Check this shit out. The Goods: October 2011 | Popular Science 
*
Victorinox???s flash drive protects your data with its own life. If it  detects a hacker closing in on its password, it will draw enough power  from the computer???s USB port to fry itself*

Victorinox Swiss Army Slim Flight Review & Rating | PCMag.com

Victorinox Slim Flash and Slim Duo lines feature multiple layers of  AES 256 data encryption technology and password data protection, as well  as a durable aluminum alloy housing that is waterproof and  shock-resistant. 

The Vicrorinox tool is also equipped with software that allows for an  automatic back-up function, a capability to remain anonymous while  surfing the internet, synchronization of documents, folders and Office  Outlook/Outlook Express files and a password manager. The pendrive's  writing speed is at 29MB per second and reading speed is at 23MB per  second.

The safe browsing mode opens up its own copy of  Internet Explorer in "no trace" mode which, as the name implies, leaves  no traces of your browsing on the PC. The safe browsing utility also  lets you delete the history, cookies, favorites, and temporary files of  either the local Internet log files or the USB-based browser.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Apr 28, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Someone should try to find out the name of the ugl. And home computers need to have an auto destruct.
> 
> 
> This is a fun tool to have.
> ...




Nice flash drive! I got an Iron Key encrypted drive for free at the RSA conference in SF a month or two back, wish it had a "self destruct" feature. The rep wasn't supposed to give them out free but he hooked up me and a buddy. Even if you have data on your computer you can keep it secure if you use good encryption and STRONG passwords. As an extra layer of security you can use something like Axcrypt in your emails as long as you give the guy on the other end the password to decrypt it. Most local law enforcement agencies dont have the resources or the expertise to get through even modest security measures...


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 28, 2012)

damn filter that oil through a .2um filter and good to go!


----------

